# Dvd copyright removal



## Hackja4fun (Sep 27, 2011)

Anyone know of any good and free software for removing the encryption and then to burn the back up disc with?


----------



## DrMacinyasha (Jun 6, 2011)

I used to use DVDFab myself, then I got Netflix streaming. I don't think it's free anymore (they had TrialPay at one point). Besides that, Handbrake might do the job, especially if combined with something like JohnTheRipper (if that even exists anymore).

FWIW: This thread will *not* discuss piracy of movies, programs, or anything else. We're going to keep this within the "backing up DVDs I own, for me, by me" realm. Violations will get a smack-down.


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2011)

JohnTheRipper Still Exists. I prefer imgburn. its opensource.


----------



## LEGIONS1stKNIGHT (Aug 14, 2011)

This info is very helpful to me since i have kids and they dont treat anything sensitive, in a sensitive way. Thanks


----------



## AndyFox2011 (Sep 5, 2011)

I too find it useful as I (being young) can't take care of anything


----------



## LEGIONS1stKNIGHT (Aug 14, 2011)

Lol... Ah, I remember those days... Seemed when people still lived in caves...


----------



## Hackja4fun (Sep 27, 2011)

Alright thanks for the info guys. Yes I agree keep this thread clean as in for backing up your discs that you own. I have also used DVD Decrypter, but it is rather slow so I was hoping someone would know of something a little faster.


----------



## TheSequel (Oct 12, 2011)

Handbrake all the way.


----------

